# Work as dentist in Canada



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi
Can a NZ registered dentist eligible to work in Canada without giving the examination
if NZ registered dentist [ and working as dentist in NZ ] does not have bachelors from NZ but from a country like India


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'd need to get qualifications equalized to Canadian standards. Google WES for details.


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You'd need to get qualifications equalized to Canadian standards. Google WES for details.


Thanks Mate the link will help
however still, like an Indian Dental qualification is not accepted on NZ and people have to give the examination for registration 
so in canada also it may be the same so thats a doubt


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd have to check with the provincial College of Dentists to see what they say.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspire said:


> Hi
> Can a NZ registered dentist eligible to work in Canada without giving the examination
> if NZ registered dentist [ and working as dentist in NZ ] does not have bachelors from NZ but from a country like India



First, you would need to check with whichever province you intend to settle in. Second, it is unlikely that you would be allowed to do so without taking the exams (and you _take_ exams, you do not _give_ exams). Third, if your Indian dental qualification is not recognized in NZ how are you registered as a dentist there? Fourth, if NZ does not recognize your Indian dental qualification what makes you think Canada will? And finally, it is highly likely that your education will not be considered equivalent to a Canadian education so you will have to check with WES to determine the equivalency of your education.


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

colchar said:


> First, you would need to check with whichever province you intend to settle in. Second, it is unlikely that you would be allowed to do so without taking the exams (and you _take_ exams, you do not _give_ exams). Third, if your Indian dental qualification is not recognized in NZ how are you registered as a dentist there? Fourth, if NZ does not recognize your Indian dental qualification what makes you think Canada will? And finally, it is highly likely that your education will not be considered equivalent to a Canadian education so you will have to check with WES to determine the equivalency of your education.


well for providin you a better clarity 

1:- Bachelors in Dental Sciences from India
Immigrated to NZ - Cleared NZ Dentist registration examination and worked for 3 years
-- Planning to move to Canada -- so its simple , I think Canada might consider as the person is already registered in NZ as dentist and have a work experience .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspire said:


> well for providin you a better clarity
> 
> 1:- Bachelors in Dental Sciences from India
> Immigrated to NZ - Cleared NZ Dentist registration examination and worked for 3 years
> -- Planning to move to Canada -- so its simple , I think Canada might consider as the person is already registered in NZ as dentist and have a work experience .



No, it is not that simple. Being registered in New Zealand is meaningless here in Canada. You would need to get your education evaluated as it might not be considered equivalent to a Canadian education. Then you would need to be licensed to practice in whichever province you settled in. That might require taking more courses to further your education. 

You cannot arrive here and start work as a dentist.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You must have your education qualifications evaluated and sit a licensing exam. If they are found to be lacking, you will be required to take upgrading courses. Just because you are licensed in New Zealand _does *not*_ automatically give you a free pass to practice in Canada. Canada is a country independent of any other and as such is free to set its own laws and they _*are not*_ obliged to accept or recognize any credentials you might have if you are registered in other countries.

Even if you were born, raised, educated and trained in New Zealand, you would still need to have your qualifications evaluated by the provincial College of Dentists in Canada.



I am a trained Pharmacy Technician. I have 12 years of experience and have worked in Canada and the Cayman Islands (a British Overseas Territory). I now live in the UK. I _am *not*_ working as a Pharmacy Technician in the UK because they don't recognize my training as being equivalent to that of someone who was trained in the UK, even though I worked in a UK territory. The Pharmaceutical Council of the UK said that I would be required to do a 2 year apprenticeship course in order to be qualified. I am not willing to do that, so I have had to find a different field of employment.



I have a friend who is a pharmacist from Sri Lanka. 

She was licensed and practiced in the UK, but since her education was done in Sri Lanka, it wasn't recognized as being equivalent to Canadian standards and the College of Pharmacists required her to do some upgrading courses and sit some exams before they would allow her to register to work in Canada. She was allowed to work as a Pharmacy Technician until she finished all of the upgrading and passed her exams, but until then, she was not allowed to work as a pharmacist.


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks mate
This was what exactly I was looking for. Many thanks for providing a detailed info






WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You must have your education qualifications evaluated and sit a licensing exam. If they are found to be lacking, you will be required to take upgrading courses. Just because you are licensed in New Zealand _does *not*_ automatically give you a free pass to practice in Canada. Canada is a country independent of any other and as such is free to set its own laws and they _*are not*_ obliged to accept or recognize any credentials you might have if you are registered in other countries.
> 
> Even if you were born, raised, educated and trained in New Zealand, you would still need to have your qualifications evaluated by the provincial College of Dentists in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------

